

Netflix.com is down - jberryman
http://twitter.com/#!/search/realtime/netflix%20down

======
jvoorhis
Anything to do with the current RDS downtime I wonder?

~~~
jvoorhis
netflix.com is back online. I received an email alert that RDS is now fully
operational, so I checked.

